# 5 thực phẩm tốt cho da



## yukeil (26/10/19)

Làm đẹp luôn là một quá trình khó khăn, lâu dài và đòi hỏi sự bền bỉ của chị em. Hôm nay yukeil sẽ giới thiệu đến chị em những thực phẩm tốt cho làn da của chị em mà nếu dùng thường xuyên thì công dụng sẽ không ngờ tới được!

*1. Bơ*
Bơ có nhiều chất béo lành mạnh. Những chất béo này có lợi cho nhiều chức năng trong cơ thể bạn, bao gồm cả sức khỏe của làn da.
Nhận đủ các chất béo này là điều cần thiết để giữ cho làn da linh hoạt và giữ ẩm.
Một nghiên cứu ở hơn 700 phụ nữ cho thấy một lượng chất béo tổng hợp cao - cụ thể là các loại chất béo lành mạnh có trong bơ - có liên quan đến làn da dẻo dai, tươi trẻ hơn.
Bằng chứng sơ bộ cũng cho thấy bơ có chứa các hợp chất có thể bảo vệ làn da của bạn khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời. Tác hại của tia cực tím đến làn da của bạn có thể gây ra nếp nhăn và các dấu hiệu lão hóa khác.
Bơ cũng là một nguồn vitamin E dồi dào , là chất chống oxy hóa quan trọng giúp bảo vệ làn da của bạn khỏi bị tổn thương oxy hóa. Hầu hết người Mỹ không nhận đủ vitamin E thông qua chế độ ăn uống của họ.
Thật thú vị, vitamin E dường như hiệu quả hơn khi kết hợp với vitamin C.
Vitamin C cũng rất cần thiết cho làn da khỏe mạnh. Da của bạn cần nó để tạo collagen, đây là protein cấu trúc chính giúp da bạn khỏe mạnh
Sự thiếu hụt vitamin C là rất hiếm trong những ngày này, nhưng các triệu chứng phổ biến bao gồm da khô, sần sùi và có vảy dễ bị bầm tím.
Vitamin C cũng là một chất chống oxy hóa bảo vệ làn da của bạn khỏi tác hại oxy hóa - gây ra bởi ánh nắng mặt trời và môi trường - có thể dẫn đến các dấu hiệu lão hóa
Một khẩu phần 100 gram, hoặc khoảng 1/2 quả bơ, cung cấp 10% Lượng tiêu thụ hàng ngày tham khảo (RDI) cho vitamin E và 17% RDI cho vitamin C.

*2. Quả óc chó*
Quả óc chó có nhiều đặc điểm khiến chúng trở thành một thực phẩm tuyệt vời cho làn da khỏe mạnh.
Chúng là một nguồn axit béo thiết yếu, là chất béo mà cơ thể bạn không thể tự tạo ra.
Trên thực tế, chúng giàu hơn hầu hết các loại hạt khác trong cả axit béo omega-3 và omega-6.
Một chế độ ăn quá nhiều chất béo omega-6 có thể thúc đẩy viêm, bao gồm cả tình trạng viêm của da bạn như bệnh vẩy nến. Mặt khác, chất béo omega-3 làm giảm viêm trong cơ thể bạn - bao gồm cả trên da của bạn.
Trong khi axit béo omega-6 dồi dào trong chế độ ăn uống phương Tây, nguồn axit béo omega-3 rất hiếm. Vì quả óc chó chứa một tỷ lệ tốt của các axit béo này , chúng có thể chống lại phản ứng viêm đối với omega-6 quá mức.
Hơn nữa, quả óc chó có chứa các chất dinh dưỡng khác mà làn da của bạn cần để hoạt động đúng và khỏe mạnh.
Một ounce (28 gram) quả óc chó chứa 6% RDI cho kẽm, rất cần thiết cho làn da của bạn hoạt động đúng như một rào cản, cũng như cần thiết để chữa lành vết thương và chống lại cả vi khuẩn và viêm.
Quả óc chó cũng cung cấp một lượng nhỏ các chất chống oxy hóa vitamin E, vitamin C và selenium, ngoài ra còn có 4 gram5 gram protein mỗi ounce

*3. Hạt hướng dương*
Nhìn chung, các loại hạt và hạt là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt cho da.
Hạt hướng dương là một ví dụ tuyệt vời.
Một ounce (28 gram) hạt hướng dương chứa 37% RDI cho vitamin E, 32% RDI cho selen, 10% RDI cho kẽm và 5,4 gram protein.

*4. Khoai lang*
Beta-carotene là một chất dinh dưỡng có trong thực vật.
Nó có chức năng như vitamin A, có nghĩa là nó có thể được chuyển đổi thành vitamin A trong cơ thể bạn.
Beta-carotene được tìm thấy trong cam và rau quả như cà rốt, rau bina và khoai lang.
Khoai lang là một nguồn tuyệt vời - một khẩu phần 1/2 chén (100 gram) khoai lang nướng chứa đủ beta-carotene để cung cấp gần gấp bốn lần RDI của vitamin A.
Các caroten như beta-carotene giữ cho làn da của bạn khỏe mạnh bằng cách hoạt động như một loại kem chống nắng tự nhiên.
Khi được tiêu thụ, chất chống oxy hóa này được tích hợp vào da của bạn và bảo vệ các tế bào da của bạn khỏi ánh nắng mặt trời. Điều này có thể giúp ngăn ngừa cháy nắng, chết tế bào và da khô, nhăn.
Thật thú vị, một lượng lớn beta-carotene cũng có thể thêm màu cam ấm cho làn da của bạn, góp phần mang lại vẻ ngoài khỏe mạnh hơn.

*5. Ớt chuông*
Giống như khoai lang, ớt chuông là một nguồn beta-carotene tuyệt vời, mà cơ thể bạn chuyển đổi thành vitamin A.
Một cốc (149 gram) ớt chuông đỏ xắt nhỏ chứa tương đương 92% RDI cho vitamin A.
Chúng cũng là một trong những nguồn vitamin C tốt nhất , cần thiết để tạo collagen protein giúp da săn chắc và khỏe mạnh. Một cốc ớt chuông (149 gram) cung cấp một tỷ lệ RDI ấn tượng cho vitamin C.
Một nghiên cứu quan sát lớn ở phụ nữ liên quan đến việc ăn nhiều vitamin C để giảm nguy cơ da nhăn và khô theo tuổi tác.


----------

